
Tesla wants to replace traditional windshield wipers with laser beams - respinal
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-7728851/Tesla-wants-replace-windshield-wipers-LASER-BEAMS-target-zap-debris-automatically.html
======
aguyfromnb
Won't use LIDAR for FSD because it's too expensive, but will implement laser
beams to clean a windshield. Makes total sense.

------
ddingus
What could go wrong?

This seems quite excessive, and it really is not a replacement, more of an
augmentation:

>The solution can be integrated with other cleaning solutions that use wipers

Ahem

~~~
alpaca128
Sounds like RGB lighting in wipers with extra steps.

~~~
respinal
This somehow reminds me of Rick and Morty (Zeep Xanflorp)

